# Multi-skilled Carpenters needed for work in REMOTE Alaska



## Putty Truck

I was scanning the local paper because I'm as bored as a plumber can get.

Anyway, this here Trident Seafood, a reputable company, is hiring nailbangers and assorted other misfits for temporay gig up north:

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...30;CHL=AL;QS=sid_unknown;SS=NO;TITL=0;JQT=RAD



> *Description*
> *Multi-skilled Carpenters needed for work in REMOTE Alaska. *
> 11-01 to 12-31-07. Long hrs. $1700 - $2400 wk DOE.
> Housing, meals and travel provided.
> Looking for: concrete form setters and finishers, framers, drywall, ceramic tile setters, tin siders, and finish carpenters. Must be skilled at 2 or more trades and must pass drug screen and background check. EOE Fax single page resume to 253-502-5304 or email to: [email protected] tridentseafoods.com.
> 
> Source - Bellingham Herald


----------



## Stacey

Here's the bad news. Let's say you go up there and don't like the bunch house with 12 people in the room to sleep with. Or you don't like that fact that you need to keep a dust mask on to keep from inhaling the clouds of mosquitos. You will be living with felons and all kinds of interesting people. There will be nowhere to go after work because you will be in the middle of nowhere. They will be flying you in, so you can't drive somewhere else.

You have a signed contract keeping you there. If you leave early, they won't pay the $1000 or so to fly you back to Anchorage. You have to come up with the cash yourself. Then you loose a tremendous amount of pay for leaving early and not fulfulling your contract. Then to top it off, they can deduct that wonderful housing arrangement from your paycheck for not fulfulling your contract.

So don't go for a job up here unless you are willing to put up with whatever wherever they send you. Remember the old saying "if it looks to good to be true, it probably is".


----------



## Putty Truck

Stacey said:


> Here's the bad news. Let's say you go up there and don't like the bunch house with 12 people in the room to sleep with. Or you don't like that fact that you need to keep a dust mask on to keep from inhaling the clouds of mosquitos. You will be living with felons and all kinds of interesting people. There will be nowhere to go after work because you will be in the middle of nowhere. They will be flying you in, so you can't drive somewhere else.
> 
> You have a signed contract keeping you there. If you leave early, they won't pay the $1000 or so to fly you back to Anchorage. You have to come up with the cash yourself. Then you loose a tremendous amount of pay for leaving early and not fulfulling your contract. Then to top it off, they can deduct that wonderful housing arrangement from your paycheck for not fulfulling your contract.
> 
> So don't go for a job up here unless you are willing to put up with whatever wherever they send you. Remember the old saying "if it looks to good to be true, it probably is".


Hey, I know everyone in Alaka is a millionaire.

Your scenario sounds typical, but no worse than what alot of guys are living in down here.

Trident Seafoods is building a complex up there, so its not like Iraq.


----------



## PA woodbutcher

Putty Truck said:


> Hey, I know everyone in Alaka is a millionaire.
> 
> Your scenario sounds typical, but no worse than what alot of guys are living in down here.
> 
> Trident Seafoods is building a complex up there, so its not like Iraq.


Depends on rather you like extreme heat or extreme cold!! Ever been to a remote part of AK? They ship you up to the slope and it's freakin COLD! I spent the better part of 10 years up there 5 of them in the military and it don't get more remote....seen grown men cry because it was so cold.

I wanna go home!


----------

